# Disk spindown and APM/AAM settings



## sub_mesa (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello forum members,

I'm working on a web-interface for FreeBSD+ZFS. This interface allow users to manage ZFS and one of the things I'm currently working on is spinning down disks and up again, setting APM (Advanced Power Management) and AAM (Automatic Acoustic Management).

I currently know how to:

Spin down a disk, and spin it up again
Set APM using custom camcontrol cmd command
Set AAM using custom camcontrol cmd command
Use camcontrol identify to know whether APM is supported
However, I'm still looking for a reliable method to:

Inquire whether a disk is currently spinned down or not
Inquire the current APM and AAM setting of a disk
Inquire whether AAM is supported or not (camcontrol identify does not list this feature)
If anyone knows about a method to do either of these, then please let me know!


----------



## MasterCATZ (Dec 22, 2011)

http://forums.freenas.org/showthread.php?2068-How-to-find-out-if-a-drive-is-spinning-down-properly.


This might help


----------

